# جميع حوادث الطائرات



## م المصري (23 يناير 2007)

مرفق هنا جدول جميع حوادث الطائرات التي حدثت من عام 1937 و حتي 2004 ,,,,

الله يحفظنا


----------



## م المصري (31 يناير 2007)

لم يعلق احد علي الموضوع ,,,,,, 
طيب لنضيف للموضوع بعدا أخر ,,,,
ما رأيكم في نسبه حوادث شركات الطيران العربيه مقارنة بالاجنبيه ..؟
في انتظار التحليلات


----------



## ALY333 (1 فبراير 2007)

ولكل اجل كتاب
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انما يدرككم الموت ولو كنتم فى بروج مشيدة
صدق الله العظيم


----------

